# Cutting pvc pipe in half



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

What is the best way to cut pvc in half long ways to make wire covers for a boat, thanx.


----------



## Specks&Reds (Sep 27, 2009)

Table saw...set the blade to just slightly more than the thickness of the wall and run through twice (one cut on each pass) and you'll have two nice halves.


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

table saw


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

table saw maybe? wear safety glasses, if it catches wrong itll shatter


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx, will try the table saw.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

If you have access to a band saw could do it in one pass.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have had bad catches on both table saws and band saws.....the best luck I had was to clamp a straight edge on the PVC pipe and use a saber saw .


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Using with a tablesaw or bandsaw can make some dangerous results also. To do it right, you must support it so that it doesn't try to roll while cutting. It can be done by adding a clamp or something to insure it doesn't try to roll.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

tablesaw + round pvc = javalin thrower


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Band saw with the fence on one side and a clamped fence on the other to keep the material straight. You can even screw down some overhead strips to hold the stock flat across the table. One person to feed the stock and a smart person to pull it at the end.


----------

